# Gamesworkshop "Arcane Ruins"



## Silverblade The Ench (Jun 29, 2008)

Another of me eEbay buys, other week folk here on forums suggested some stuff for miniatures for D&D, so bought some bargains on EBay 

This is a set of "Arcane Ruins" from Games Worskshop

So, since my health's bit better this weather, doing miniature painting again, which I really missed. These big pieces dont' involve any fiddly detail so shouldn't give headache, easy way to get back into mini painting 

I got their Arcane Ruins set, plastic, large set of many pieces. Great for all kinds of D&D stuff, or other games 

Currently working on Gamesworkshop Fortress.

[sblock="Painted Ruins"]

















Pic from the Gamesworkshop Store of the ruins




[/sblock]


----------



## Cat Moon (Jun 29, 2008)

FANTASTIC!! 

Excellent work. I wish I had the time to work on props to help my DM.


----------



## pogre (Jun 29, 2008)

I really like your paint scheme much better than the GW example. Very cool stuff!


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks guys! 

actually looks less shiny and bit better than that, pics were taken at night with flash, will try and redo it outside for better image quality.


----------



## The_Universe (Jun 30, 2008)

Very nice. Are you planning to keep them loose, or mount them in a permanent configuration on a terrain board?


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jun 30, 2008)

Ta! 
I'll keep them seperate, for use in games however I need. Alas, don't have enough space to keep tons of such items "built up" :/


----------



## Cat Moon (Jul 7, 2008)

So did you get a chance o take a pic of it in the outdoors?


----------



## frankthedm (Jul 8, 2008)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Very nice. Are you planning to keep them loose, or mount them in a permanent configuration on a terrain board?



 Generally speaking, looser terrain tends to be fairer terrain. The more a terrain piece can be rearranged, the less like the person who made it can have previously devised plans on how to take advantage of the terrain.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jul 9, 2008)

Scotland has had LOUSY weathe rpast week, alas, took some pics yesterday outside but wans't very sunny though, will try and post 'em soon, along with new work


----------



## The_Universe (Jul 9, 2008)

frankthedm said:


> Generally speaking, looser terrain tends to be fairer terrain. The more a terrain piece can be rearranged, the less like the person who made it can have previously devised plans on how to take advantage of the terrain.



Who cares if it's fair??

It looks cool, loose or mounted!


----------



## Studio69 (Jul 9, 2008)

Wow, very nice.


----------

